
Why did it take 12 years for James Cameron to make Avatar? - fiaz
http://www.slate.com/id/2238851/entry/2238287/
======
mcantor
FTA: "Often the story of what happened in between films is grander, and far
stranger, than what eventually got made."

Okay... is that really the end of the article? I'm disappointed with how
flippant this sounds, but: I think this article is the joke, and that Wired
article is the punchline.

(Note: I know there's a 'video slideshow' at the end, but I don't think it
mentions Cameron...)

~~~
chronomex
Apparently that's the _whole_ article. I'm surprised, actually.

(Is it just me, or is the phrase "read a video slideshow" doubly oxymoronic?
It's not reading, it's watching. It's not a slideshow, it's a video.)

~~~
GloryFish
The link leads to a section with several pages. Each page is about a hiatus in
a director's career and contains a video with a longish paragraph about the
delay. Reading is involved and it is akin to a slideshow (with videos instead
of images).

I think "view a video slideshow" is a bit better.

------
truebosko
You should read the Wired article on James Cameron / Avatar, which goes into
nice detail of how his idea for Avatar began, where there were delays, and a
brief history of his other film career:
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/11/ff_avatar_cameron/>

